# What is with all of these hurt your pet products?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The shock collar is always bad. The spiked mat on the counter top, hopefully is soft rubber is just uncomfortable on their feet. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> The shock collar is always bad. The spiked mat on the counter top, hopefully is soft rubber is just uncomfortable on their feet. I wouldn't use it.



I guess when I saw the mat, it reminded me of one of those traction mats people put down for computer chairs...those HURT when you turn them upside down.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldent use that either, we have trained Jesse to not go on the counter tops.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

maggiesmommy said:


> I guess when I saw the mat, it reminded me of one of those traction mats people put down for computer chairs...those HURT when you turn them upside down.


We have 2 of these, upside down, on top of our hot tub cover (our hot tub is built into a deck) because Hank, his brother & cousin, broke the cover last fall. Bro & Cuz. aren't allowed back there anymore but Hank refuses to stay off it. I'm not paying another $350.00 to replace it again. He stays off it now. 

I'm sure he tried walking over it and found out it wasn't so fun after all. But it didn't "hurt" him. No paws were injured.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I used aluminum foil on counter tops and couches when we were trying to keep our cats off them. It crinkled and they didn't like it so it worked really well. Our one cat knew not to go up there, but he liked seeing out the window in the kitchen. We'd be walking up the sidewalk and there was a black and white little head watching us. As soon as the door was open though, he was on the floor and meowing at us...he knew NOT to be there.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My grandma had something like this for her cat after he got into the sink one morning, turned it on, somehow closed the drain, and FLOODED the downstairs because water poured out of the sink all morning and afternoon. 

The rubber never hurt him, just surprised him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess it's better than the scat mat that shocks them!
http://www.scatmat.com/

Personally, I use double sided tape.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

When we first got Mittens, she LOVED jumping on the counter. 

We put a stop to that quickly. We filled tons of pop cans with loose change and lined them up on the counter before going to bed. Sure enough, ten minutes later we hear CLANKBOOMBANG! ... And then Mittens running into our room.

She hasn't been on it since.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess it depends on how it's used. They're tools. Yes, the spiky mat might hurt, but then the cat would ideally learn NOT to jump on the countertops. Would it be 'kinder' to let the cat get into things and get sick or the owners get fed up with kitty litter on the counters and take the cat to the shelter?

I have shock collars and the dogs have all had them at one time or another for training. I'd rather have done that then never be able to take them off leash at parks, because almost every time we've gone there's been someone with a ball and my guys really don't care who's throwing, where they'll end up or if it's way too hot for them to be running flat out for three hours...

Lana


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

The spikey mats I dont think are horrific there are much worse things out there. I personally have found that using orange or citrus products on the counters will deter the cats from getting up there. Most cats dislike citrus smell but then again you will get the odd ball that likes it. Id probably one of the best deterrents is the Sscat (I think its called that) but it has a motion sensor thing set up that when the cat jumps up it blows a puff of air at them and startles them.


----------

